# Menu Ideas & Pairings for Cigar Dinner Event



## saffron (Aug 19, 2003)

To all my Distinguished Culinary Colleagues --
I will be involved with catering Cigar Dinner Events during the summer months with upscale cuisine using highly flavored ingredients with robust taste and textures. Pairing with premium liquors (scotch, bourbon, vodka cocktail martinis), exquisite red wines & finales with cognacs or ports. Charges per guest will be all inclusive: rentals/tents, staff, liquor, food & cigars.

As I love the creative energy on this forum, if you have high flavor innovative ideas or suggestions that would be spectacular. Spicy, any peppers, meaty or gamy even BBQ fair would be most appropriate for this VIP audience.


----------



## birdyat101 (Mar 28, 2007)

ok i know you might think this is stupid how about schotch eggs they go down a treat or maby black pudding with apple sauce think about it


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

or how about a medly of game meat sausages and wursts...Like deer, elk, wild turkey, bison (although bison is fairly bland). 

Heck, how about really unusual game meat, like gator kabobs, emu steaks, pheasant, or rattlesnake? Black bear?  Never tasted any of them except venison so I don't have an opinion one way or another. (never did develop a taste for quail). 

Nicely prepared wursts can be spiced up very nicely...

Or you could make turines and pates. 

Depends on what your ultimate menu goals are...how many aps, socializing vs sit down...etc.

April


----------



## saffron (Aug 19, 2003)

I definitely intend on incorporating game into the menu. Alligator sausage for sure...best tasting and I get them from cajun grocer.Their smoked alligator sausage is awesome! Also wild boar sausage makes a great topping on a rustic pizza with green chilis, jalapeno jack, roasted tomatoes and basil....Yum!

Just tested last night an elk spring roll with a tamarind dipping sauce (on my husband). I think this one's a keeper.

Hmmm. The scotch eggs are something I have yet to make. Lots of Brits here in my area and they are very insistent about using a particular sausage when wrapping around hard boiled egg. I think I can find it.

Any more suggestions? Best pairing ideas? The reds I think I'd like to pair with are SIlver Oak, Burgundian Pinot Noir, a wonderful Malbec Clos de los Siete. The scotches and cognacs are certain to take up a significant portion of the budget.


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

saffron;164825 said:


> I definitely intend on incorporating game into the menu. Alligator sausage for sure...best tasting and I get them from cajun grocer.Their smoked alligator sausage is awesome!
> 
> Hmmm. The scotch eggs are something I have yet to make. Lots of Brits here in my area and they are very insistent about using a particular sausage when wrapping around hard boiled egg. I think I can find it.
> 
> ...


----------



## saffron (Aug 19, 2003)

The alligator sausages can be purchased from www.cajungrocer.com...or 1-800-CRAWFISH. You'll be delighted with the flavors. Wild Boar from the ever reliable D'Artagnan.

As this is an ALL MEN affair, the "cigar" themed presentation is great. Spicy seafood ones is perfect. The delicate cone presentation is probably not the best way to go with this group. I do however receive rave reviews with a female audience and use tiered acrylic presentation holders. I am married to a guy who manufactures all my props in a wide variety of mediums acrylic for conical shaped presentations, spiral glass staircase for caviar and mignardise, and wood for assorted large pieces like this 8' camel for a Morrocan "Evening in Casablanca" event, oversized lazy susans, mermaids for seafood extravaganza display. If you can dream it, he can create it!

I'm impressed with the pomegranate molasses lamb lollipops and pistachio gorgonzola risotto. Happt to share recipes and ideas anytime.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

bite size scotch eggs using quail eggs.....

I second Union Square Mkt.....ummmmm good shtuff!!


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

You could do a bigger cone - like they do a Spago - 

but wanted to tell you that we once passed the dessert cigarettes (the sticks that are swirled filled with hazelnut or chocolate cream and that were put into fancy ice cream sundaes in the 70's)
in an old cigaretto box. so try to get cigar boxes and pass the seafood or lamb & moroccan carrot cigars in them. Use filo for one and puff pastry for another but make them different widthes. Also use black sesame seeds on one end to simulate the ash...


----------



## saffron (Aug 19, 2003)

Great ideas....I was thinking of a truffle cake shaped as a cigar with a tuile coming up as the smoke. Maybe presented in crystal ashtrays which would also serve as a guest favor. (upselling an ala carte VIP service). Love to incorporate the black sesame seed idea for "ashes" for savory and possibly crushed oreos for the dessert. Yes, that sounds perfect. 

Great brainstorming in this forum!!!


----------

